# Some problems with BIND configuration

## unrecovered

Hi. I'm trying to set up emergency local hosting. Currently I'm setting up my own DNS server and encountering some strange errors. 

First problem is in the internal zone. Named starts fine, no errors found by checkconfig. Host command resolves name correctly, as well as ping. But browser keeps trying to open external address. It could be caching, but even links, where i've never opened it before, handles it the same way.

Second problem is in external. I am currently having a site being put on my emergency hosting due to some reasons. It works through redirect and third-level domain now(http://vremyachudes.ru), which is obviously uncomfortable. I've changed domain dns record to my external ip address a while ago, but it still resolves as ip of a main hosting. Looks like these two errors are connected somehow.

named.conf: http://pastebin.com/v1U79FmB

vc.internal:

```

$TTL 2d

@   IN SOA   ns.vremyachudes.ru.   admin@vremyachudes.ru. (

   20140109   ; serial

   3h   ; refresh

   1h   ; retry

   1w   ; expiry

   1d )   ; minimum

  

vremyachudes.ru.      IN MX   0 mail.vremyachudes.ru.

vremyachudes.ru.      IN TXT   "v=spf1 ip4:91.144.173.59/32 mx ptr mx:mail.vremyachudes.ru ~all"

vremyachudes.ru.      IN SPF   "v=spf1 ip4:91.144.173.59/32 mx ptr mx:mail.vremyachudes.ru ~all"

vremyachudes.ru.      IN NS   ns.vremyachudes.ru.

vremyachudes.ru.   IN A   192.168.0.29

www.vremyachudes.ru.   IN A   192.168.0.29

ns.vremyachudes.ru.      IN A   192.168.0.29

mail.vremyachudes.ru.   IN A   192.168.0.29

```

vc.external:

```

$TTL 2d

@   IN SOA   ns.vremyachudes.ru.   admin@vremyachudes.ru. (

   20140109   ;serial

   3h   ;refresh

   1h   ;retry

   1w   ;expiry

   1d )   ;minimum

  

vremyachudes.ru.      IN MX   0 mail.vremyachudes.ru.

vremyachudes.ru.      IN TXT   "v=spf1 ip4:91.144.173.59/32 mx ptr mx:mail.vremyachudes.ru ~all"

vremyachudes.ru.      IN SPF   "v=spf1 ip4:91.144.173.59/32 mx ptr mx:mail.vremyachudes.ru ~all"

vremyachudes.ru.      IN NS   ns.vremyachudes.ru.

www.vremyachudes.ru.   IN A   91.144.173.59

ns.vremyachudes.ru.      IN A   91.144.173.59

mail.vremyachudes.ru.   IN A   91.144.173.59

```

external ip 91.144.173.59

internal ip 192.168.0.29

forwarding on router is also set up and seems to work

hosting and dns server is set up on the same machine

----------

## Ralphred

If i 

```
 dig vremyachudes.ru

~~snip~~

;; AUTHORITY SECTION:

vremyachudes.ru.        338843  IN      NS      kmdns.no-ip.org.

vremyachudes.ru.        338843  IN      NS      ns2.sprinthost.ru.

~~snip~~

```

There are 2 conflicting authoritative nameservers for the domain. Explicitly pointing toward you resolves as you would like, to the sprinthost server and it's what I can only assume is the old IP.

If 'host' works internally I'd be looking at proxy settings in the browser and flushing the DNS cache on the querying machine.

I'm interested to know how I actually get a query result from your server when it's not listening on a public IP?

----------

## unrecovered

 *Ralphred wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I'm interested to know how I actually get a query result from your server when it's not listening on a public IP?

 

Interesting =) I thought it listens... at least queries reach the server, but they still getting refused(it can be ssen in named log)

----------

